# If You Could Have A Composer As Your Grandchild, Who Would It Be?



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

A variant of an already existing thread, but more funny & twisted.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

This is twisted, goodness what it was Bach................. the family tree would be scary 
EddieRUKidding Bach or ERUK Bach for short


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Prokofiev, 'cause then I wouldn't have to see him bald.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

easy. Carl Maria van Weber.  because he would probably end up looking the same... :3


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Capeditiea said:


> easy. Carl Maria van Weber.  because he would probably end up looking the same... :3


It's been a while since I've seen Mozart's family tree, but that could make you Fridolin Weber. If my memory is correct, that would not only make you Carl Maria von Weber's grandfather, but you'd also be Aloysia and Constanze's grandfather. Maybe my math isn't right there though.

I don't know who I'd pick. Joseph Bodin de Boismortier would probably put me in a nice retirement home when I get old. Ignaz Pleyel and George Onslow might do the same. I'm still tempted to pick William Herschel so I can say my grandson discovered Uranus.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Klassik said:


> It's been a while since I've seen Mozart's family tree, but that could make you Fridolin Weber. If my memory is correct, that would not only make you Carl Maria von Weber's grandfather, but you'd also be Aloysia and Constanze's grandfather. Maybe my math isn't right there though.
> 
> I don't know who I'd pick. Joseph Bodin de Boismortier would probably put me in a nice retirement home when I get old. Ignaz Pleyel and George Onslow might do the same. I'm still tempted to pick William Herschel so I can say my grandson discovered Uranus.


*nods, it is always noble to know about Uranis.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Did you know it was the irregularities in Uranus that led to the discovery of Neptune.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Did you know it was the irregularities in Uranus that led to the discovery of Neptune.


Irregularities? What you talkin' 'bout, Eddie? I eat plenty of fiber. :angel:


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Did you know it was the irregularities in Uranus that led to the discovery of Neptune.


:3 *nods also there has been some speculation that i am the 10th planet... well 2nd dwarf planet...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Capeditiea said:


> :3 *nods also there has been some speculation that i am the 10th planet... well 2nd dwarf planet...


Sounds painful, have you seen a doctor about it


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Capeditiea Liked these posts.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Sounds painful, have you seen a doctor about it


I did... and it turned out fairly... uh... strange and uncomfortable. I am too scared to go back there... :O 
Doctors should never ever do that...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

My new look


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> My new look
> View attachment 102335


Capeditea liked this post


----------

